# ford plow trucks



## john m stauffer

lets see all those Fords out there, there has to be a lot of them. I want to see them all.


----------



## ColliganLands

heres mine
2005 F-350


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Let's get it started with a baby Ford and work up from there.*

Cannot repost pics but here is a link.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40423&highlight=solo+operator's+ride


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

I think this has been done before, but what the hay.


----------



## PTSolutions

hey lynden, those megablades look beast, but i have a question. if you want to windrow and cant use a full blades width, how do you position the wings? b/c when they are folded in to keep 8' clearance, it looks like it would just collect snow.

heres our new one, gotta get pics of it with the Boss on though. enjoy!


----------



## Lil STX Ford

Her's my contribution to the Ford cause... 
Curtis Sno Pro 3000 Trip Edge 7 1/2


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

most recent with the newew tires


----------



## f250man

Here is mine can't repost pics. http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44403&d=1226181235


----------



## DCSpecial




----------



## Grass Master

Here is mine.


----------



## Snowaway




----------



## EGLC

Here's one I had


----------



## EGLC

Grass Master;676024 said:


> Here is mine.


I see the g/f is with yah


----------



## 7879fordplower

Here is my 1978 F250 with conventional Western.


----------



## Grass Master

EGLC;676054 said:


> I see the g/f is with yah


I better clear this up before my wife sees this post. It is acctually my daughter with me.


----------



## Chase88

Heres the link to mine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69182

And pic of my new ride at work.


----------



## Dan85

Here are our Fords

(L to R)
2002 F-550
2008 F-350
1997 F-350
1999 F-350










- Dan


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Just took a couple of pics earlier today:


----------



## JDWalkbehind

Colliganlands I love the way your truck looks. here's mine no pic's of plow on truck but new paint on the plow


----------



## deckboys

98 f150
10 hrs and it hasn't shut off... well i think once


----------



## KubotaJr

My contribution.


----------



## KubotaJr

Here it is.


----------



## grandview

I have Fords too!


----------



## suzuki0702

ok heres my two sense! lol stupid blackberry takes crappy pix


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Here are my 2 a 99-350/pu 04-550 FB welding deck.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Here's the link to mine
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67414


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## Vinnie

Heres mine


----------



## Doakster

Here is the link to the post that was previously started on Ford Plow trucks:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65848

But here is mine...again.


----------



## Doakster




----------



## Doakster




----------



## White Gardens

Here's the thread with the Blue Bomber in it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71072

Not too bad of a truck for an 87, 6.9 1 ton.


----------



## Krieger91

GreenManEnvy;676114 said:


> Just took a couple of pics earlier today:


I want this guy's truck. It's amazing!


----------



## GreenManEnvy

Krieger91;676686 said:


> I want this guy's truck. It's amazing!


Thanks! I think the truck is blushing... or is that just the reflection of the plow in the chrome? 

To be fair, it's at its best the rest of the year ~ it does its regular job very well, but its not quite optimized for plowing (11' bed + crew cab). The service body is great for everything from tools to the mowers to hauling plants, but it's probably not a good idea to slide a V box in there!


----------



## ultimate plow

you probably could put a v box in that truck.


----------



## Gix1k4

Posted this before, but here goes anyway...2004 f-250, 6.0psd, Banks Six-Gun, AFE cold air kit, etc. Arctic 8' Poly-Pro blade. Hoping to switch up to xtreme v, MVP or xls.









Not sure if I've posted this one before, but it was before my daughter came bouncing along. I put it back to stock to make it more family friendly.


----------



## Turf Commando

Here's my 91 F-150 pushing some weight built FORD tough


----------



## affekonig

The 95 and new 81.


----------



## linckeil

an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Turf Commando

Love those pics of older Fords...


----------



## pitrack

Gix1k4;676838 said:


> Posted this before, but here goes anyway...2004 f-250, 6.0psd, Banks Six-Gun, AFE cold air kit, etc. Arctic 8' Poly-Pro blade. Hoping to switch up to xtreme v, MVP or xls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but it was before my daughter came bouncing along. I put it back to stock to make it more family friendly.


Those are the same truck? Did you swap out headlights and front bumper?


----------



## AdamChrap

Here is mine (Pre-Damage)


----------



## Gix1k4

pitrack;678212 said:


> Those are the same truck? Did you swap out headlights and front bumper?


Yes, it now has the '06 front end. A guy in a chevy trailblazer ran a red in front of my wife and daughter.....F-250 -1, Trailblazer-0. After seeing the damage, I was very glad it happened to my truck and not her Sunfire.

Here's a pic of it from the day I signed my life away....









And a better (cleaner) pic of it with the lift...


----------



## highlander316

^^^ what's done to the fox.


----------



## Gix1k4

That's actually my old car, a '91. I sold it in 2000 to a good friend, I had just finished wet sanding and polishing the paint for him that day, so we posed the toys together for a pic. I always regretted selling that car, so I found another one (almost identicle) and bought it, then sunk a pile of $$$ into the suspension/brakes

Here's a pic of my '93.









Now, back to the Ford tough plow trucks....lol


----------



## landscaperbob

Here's a pic of my fowl weather gear.


----------



## Bernie Lomax




----------



## KubotaJr

Another one of my truck.


----------



## KubotaJr

another....


----------



## ColliganLands

another another another lol we need some snow!


----------



## KubotaJr

tool box looks good. fridays lookin good so far


----------



## ColliganLands

tonight not so much lol i guess you were right but yup firday and then sunday again 
that toolbox has a tow strap and 2 bottles of washer fluid in it lol


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

3-6 more for us here in cny  tug hill has about 150" on the season already  sure glad i dont plow seasonals up there .


----------



## JaysLawns

Im loving all the fords. I will contribute










Boss 8'2" Power V-XT


----------



## S-10 Plower

Here was my Ford I just sold her time to go to the dealer and buy something new.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Just a couple of Ford's (this was last month ignore the date stamp)

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Lynden-Jeff;675905 said:


> I think this has been done before, but what the hay.


Just curious. Why would you want those gusetts at the end of the plow balde and again at the begining of the wings? I would think that would have an undesired effect on the rolling action while Windrowing. Am I wrong in thinking that??

I do like the black plow. Well the color is all.

Ron G.


----------



## EGLC

4evergreenlawns;685371 said:


> Just a couple of Ford's (this was last month ignore the date stamp)
> 
> Ron G.


Thats a very nice fleet!! Is that a Ford LCF to the left of the salt bin?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Well yes it is. Nice catch.

2007 Ford LCF L45 with 12' landscaper bed and chipping covers during clean up with the tow behind leaf vac.

Ron G.


----------



## Inverted99

Late to the party but I love Ford trucks and seeing pictures of everybody's rigs. Here is my contribution.

My old 2000 F-350 died due to massive drive train carnage.









I replaced it with this F-350









My work truck.









More Fire House Fords, we have more I just do not have pictures.









Take care...Jeff


----------



## Doakster

Inverted99;685928 said:


> Late to the party but I love Ford trucks and seeing pictures of everybody's rigs. Here is my contribution.
> 
> My old 2000 F-350 died due to massive drive train carnage.


What was the carnage on the drive train?


----------



## Inverted99

Doakster;685939 said:


> What was the carnage on the drive train?


The front drive shaft came out at ~80mph on the highway with my wife driving. Ripped the transfer case in half and cracked the transmission housing, took out wire a harnesses and other miscellaneous. Not sure what caused it to come out but I have a couple of theories. Take care...Jeff


----------



## Doakster

Unreal....by the way I love the 04 F-350, looks sharp.


----------



## Inverted99

Doakster;685965 said:


> Unreal....by the way I love the 04 F-350, looks sharp.


Sure was! Thanks for the compliment, it is actually on '08 that I bought used with 34k on the clock. It is a good truck and is actually a little too fancy for me but I had to have a another truck quick, the price was right and it was pretty close so I ended up with it. Thanks...Jeff


----------



## Doakster

Inverted99;685978 said:


> Sure was! Thanks for the compliment, it is actually on '08 that I bought used with 34k on the clock. It is a good truck and is actually a little too fancy for me but I had to have a another truck quick, the price was right and it was pretty close so I ended up with it. Thanks...Jeff


I knew it was an 08, i don't know why I typed 04


----------



## Inverted99

I actually wanted one like the truck in your signature they are hard to find though, the last of 7.3, what a great truck! Circumstances dictated otherwise though.


----------



## Livingreen

more fords


----------



## Inverted99

Oh yea, I just figured out you can only post 4 pictures in a single post. So, here is one of my favorite Ford that we have at the Fire House, it is one of our Wildland engines. It used to belong to the Forest Service then we bought it and painted it the correct color.


----------



## fernalddude

Ok guys was out with the cam while doing some equipment checks and snaped a few of the F250 I got over the summer. What a pita to rebuild over the summer but its works great now after 2 events. The first pic is when I picked it up check out the custom cutting edge that was just the quailty of maint this one had. Its been thru some upgrades like headache rack, tool boxs , complete front end rebuild,alxes drive shafts spring ect. It had some small problems that took some time to find but its running like a top now and the plow was a 3 week PITA to tear down just loaded with rust and froz pins but with heat and time and cash was able to complete the rig.


----------



## Inverted99

Good job, what a difference, looks like a money maker to me. Good looking group of Fords in that picture.


----------



## fernalddude

Yes I got a few fords 4 BII's those 2 are just at the house here is the plow when they placed it it the truck for transport back to cincy...


----------



## 2low

89 ford f150 with a 7 1/2 western


----------



## F250 Boss v

*'06 F250 Boss 8'2" V Whelen Mini Liberty*

Here's some pic's of mine last year. Plowing home in Marcy, NY, -just north of Utica. ussmileyflag


----------



## Jt13speed

Nice trucks...I wish i had my camera with me today:crying:, I saw an 04-08 style F150 extended cab short bed with an Shiney new 8 1/2ft Fisher EZ-V plow on it, goin down the highway!!  can you say nose kissing the ground much?!!


----------



## svt2205

Wow... Someone's crazy adding that much weight to the front of the F150. If it were a long bed, there's a chance it might have the heavy duty payload and plow package, but not a short bed.

Here's my set up.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Cleaned up after a light snow


----------



## EGLC

4evergreenlawns;685421 said:


> Well yes it is. Nice catch.
> 
> 2007 Ford LCF L45 with 12' landscaper bed and chipping covers during clean up with the tow behind leaf vac.
> 
> Ron G.


That is a sweet setup!!! Love the rims! Mind if I pm you I have a few "?"s concerning lawn care....are you on lawnsite by any chance?


----------



## KubotaJr

svt2205;690473 said:


> Wow... Someone's crazy adding that much weight to the front of the F150. If it were a long bed, there's a chance it might have the heavy duty payload and plow package, but not a short bed.
> 
> Here's my set up.


Oh man what a sweet set up! Truck and plow look excellent!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Jt13speed;687688 said:


> Nice trucks...I wish i had my camera with me today:crying:, I saw an 04-08 style F150 extended cab short bed with an Shiney new 8 1/2ft Fisher EZ-V plow on it, goin down the highway!!  can you say nose kissing the ground much?!!


R u sure it was an 8' 6'' they make smaller ones

Heres my04


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

My Ford F-350 and EzV


----------



## redstroker_2002

Here is my plow truck. I will get the rest of our ford fleet on here this week and i will get a group picture of all the equipment we plow with..


----------



## redstroker_2002




----------



## Jt13speed

Nah man it was definetly an 8 1/2 footer... They make 7 1/2 foot X-V plows...This was NOT an XV though...most definetly was the "older" EZ-V style blade. First of all I can tell the difference, and secondly it was all yellow except the trip springs on the back, which were clearly visible due to the blade sticking at least a foot or more wider then the truck itself, and obviously the frame was black. It was a MM2 with the intensifier lights. Yes i was goin down the highway but when you see somethin like that comin at ya, i dont know about you but im gauking(while being as safe driving as possible of course) and takin in every detail to make sure im seeing what i think im seeing! 

TLC i like the upgrade to a V plow!!


----------



## svt2205

KubotaJr;690516 said:


> Oh man what a sweet set up! Truck and plow look excellent!


Thanks. It's nice to finally have the plow again. We had over a foot of snow on the day it was installed, so I could put it to good use when I got home.


----------



## cabotland

*95 F350 Powerstroke Dump*

Here is my work in progress; 
95 F350 Powerstroke 4x4 dump 
2 yard poly Salt Dogg
8.5 Fisher HD MM1w/ joystick

When we actually get some snow I'll post better pics of the spreader.


----------



## ColliganLands

thats a great looking truck
very nice


----------



## cabotland

Thanks! I still have to put a beacon on the back of the spreader and I have l.e.d. taillights to install also. Then it'll be done... for this year.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

cabotland;691463 said:


> Thanks! I still have to put a beacon on the back of the spreader and I have l.e.d. taillights to install also. Then it'll be done... for this year.


thats a pretty truck


----------



## MileHigh

...................


----------



## MJM Landscaping

I got a couple


----------



## Bolt-1

All of you. Nice pics & trucks. This is mine. Another SD for the group !!!


----------



## go plow

my 02 powerstroke 70k dump 6spd


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

MJM Landscaping;692847 said:


> I got a couple


beautiful trucks.. would be better if both had boss v's


----------



## 91AK250

dont have any new pics..i need to get on that... but heres my 91 250


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

MJM Landscaping;692847 said:


> I got a couple





LawnProLandscapes;693023 said:


> beautiful trucks.. would be better if both had boss v's


Yes they are beautiful trucks, but I'm afraid it would be better if they both were suited up in Fisher stainless!!!!! One down, one to go. Drop that nasty red plow and throw a stainless Xtreme V on that beautiful 08'. Trust me, a fine truck like the 08' Superduty deserves only the best.

That my friend would look tits!


----------



## MJM Landscaping

actually the last two years the boss was on the pick up, the x blade was on my old dump truck. Might upgrade to an X vee next year for the 450.


----------



## EGLC

MJM Landscaping;692847 said:


> I got a couple


thats a sweet little fleet!!


----------



## threeleaf

here are some shots fom last season i should get some new ones of the trucks ....


----------



## ford6.9

Threeleaf, Is that a switch and go or hook lift? and how do you like? Have any other bodies for that truck?


----------



## threeleaf

its a hook all hooklift ... i tried th switch and go ..it was way to slow for us .... that pick was when it was new its now i think 2 years old and not a problem yet .... we have 6 12 yrd boxes 1 10yrd box 1 flat bed , and 1 dump body .... we also now a have a kw t300 with a stellar hook ... with 20yrders, 15yrders and a 6 yrd stainles hydro sander... .


----------



## ford6.9

Sounds like the system is working out well for you. Any idea what you payload is? Sorry to ask 50 questions, I just came very close to buying a dodge 5500 quad cab this spring with a switch and go to run some dumpsters on the side to the contractors I know. The dealers this spring wouldn't budge on a price and their trucks are still sitting in the same spot on their lot.


----------



## threeleaf

um i think it is around 4 ton with a 12 yrd can ... it now has all aluminum wheels inner and outer . and it was around 11klbs on the scale last week with me in it and a full tank ..
we bought this truck to boost our maint crews for mulch and other stuff but the dumpster thing just started to work out good ... the reason the hook is nice 1 you can drag the can when your trying to get into pos.2 cycle times are faster. 3 cans are cheaper then say the bucks system. there are others that im forgeting
Allen


----------



## sno&go

A couple WITHOUT the plow and snow tires( that way it fits in my heated garage!!)

A couple with the plow


----------



## Inverted99

Nice looking truck!


----------



## NickGB

Bolt-1;692907 said:


> All of you. Nice pics & trucks. This is mine. Another SD for the group !!!


Worcester? What part of the city are you in?


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Here's my Superduty in summer mode


----------



## Turbodiesel

06 350 "Louann" , Betty Lou's lil sisterwesport


----------



## Turbodiesel

9 year ol "Betty Lou "


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Heres a oldie but goodie,86' F-350 6.9,4-spd,factory dana 60 front


----------



## Winter Land Man

fernalddude;686022 said:


> Ok guys was out with the cam while doing some equipment checks and snaped a few of the F250 I got over the summer. What a pita to rebuild over the summer but its works great now after 2 events. The first pic is when I picked it up check out the custom cutting edge that was just the quailty of maint this one had. Its been thru some upgrades like headache rack, tool boxs , complete front end rebuild,alxes drive shafts spring ect. It had some small problems that took some time to find but its running like a top now and the plow was a 3 week PITA to tear down just loaded with rust and froz pins but with heat and time and cash was able to complete the rig.


That sure meets the DOT requirements lol.


----------



## Andy96XLT

well in the first post it said you wanted to see them all... although I am a little intimidated putting this up, not to mention that this is my first post on this site, but what the hell.
96 ford explorer with a snowsport


----------



## cretebaby

Andy96XLT;696862 said:


> well in the first post it said you wanted to see them all... although I am a little intimidated putting this up, not to mention that this is my first post on this site, but what the hell.
> 96 ford explorer with a snowsport


Dont feel intimidated

Its better than a shovel


----------



## deere615

Turbodiesel;695208 said:


> 06 350 "Louann" , Betty Lou's lil sisterwesport


That truck looks sick!


----------



## 04sd

One of the smaller Fords....


----------



## flatlander42

got any more pics of that b2 ?? looks perty sweet!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

04sd;696976 said:


> One of the smaller Fords....


hey i want one well one with a top and a good heater


----------



## ford550

> Its better than a shovel


I was gonna say the same thing. Beats shovelin' any day.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Dirtboy953B;696736 said:


> Heres a oldie but goodie,86' F-350 6.9,4-spd,factory dana 60 front


Now that's a truck I would buy (and I own Chevy's), I often ask myself when looking at fairly new trucks why don't the big 3 build new trucks as simple in design like your 86 F350, maybe if they did they would be in much better shape, and it would cost us less to fix the new stuff.

Just a thought.


----------



## schmol

I also love those mid 80's fords. they look way nicer than the new 08's and much simpler to work on. New trucks today aren't built nearly as well as those old beasts.


----------



## cet

wildbroncobilly;695143 said:


> Here's my Superduty in summer mode


I think that truck needs a little help.


----------



## 04sd

KGRlandscapeing;697074 said:


> hey i want one well one with a top and a good heater


It's got a top and a good heater 
It's also got Explorer axles, engine, etc., so it's a little stronger than your average BII.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600761070252/

Years ago I ran a little bit bigger Ford. '86 F350, dana 60 in the front, 460, C6, 4.11's.....


----------



## traviswalker007

*heres a few*

heres a few trucks..


----------



## CAT 245ME

In that last pic, I think I saw a Chevy?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Yeah!?!?! What gives?


----------



## cretebaby

Get a rope.....Find a tree LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

thats alot of hustlers


----------



## cornbinder

all trucks are 7.3 diesels, 2 western plows and 1 hiniker. sorry about the dodge in the garage, it got a cummins in it.


----------



## pkenn

heres mine


----------



## ColliganLands

ok now i know the truck
looking good


----------



## Dirtboy953B

CAT 245ME;697252 said:


> Now that's a truck I would buy (and I own Chevy's), I often ask myself when looking at fairly new trucks why don't the big 3 build new trucks as simple in design like your 86 F350, maybe if they did they would be in much better shape, and it would cost us less to fix the new stuff.
> 
> Just a thought.[/QUOTE
> They dont make trucks like that any more becuase they are to simple and last too long...they dont make money when we can work on our own trucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 04sd;697296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a top and a good heater
> It's also got Explorer axles, engine, etc., so it's a little stronger than your average BII.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600761070252/
> 
> Years ago I ran a little bit bigger Ford. '86 F350, dana 60 in the front, 460, C6, 4.11's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That a nice 86'
Click to expand...


----------



## KubotaJr

pkenn;698050 said:


> heres mine


See your truck everyday. My buddy Rob sold you that Honda xr250 and i remember meetin you that day. Anyways sweet truck!


----------



## ColliganLands

KubotaJr;698230 said:


> See your truck everyday. My buddy Rob sold you that Honda xr250 and i remember meetin you that day. Anyways sweet truck!


you get any pics with the new lightbar yet?


----------



## MJM Landscaping

A few more without the blade


----------



## ColliganLands

the pickup looks awesome with the harley headlights in it
and the dump is just plain and simple awesome


----------



## sno&go

Nice looking truck MJM


----------



## affekonig

We just got a scanner and I found this one. My first plow truck came as a package deal with my second plow truck. This was included when I bought my 95 F250. This was actually one of the most reliable vehicles ever. It always started no matter what. 78 F150, and it did plow that winter (98 or 99).


----------



## HULK2184

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=701374&posted=1#post701374

theres a link to my F250 just bought and just put the plow on last week


----------



## pkenn

here you go,not a very good pic,sorry....i think im going to drill a couple of holes in the back rack mount and lower in a bit......


----------



## Turbodiesel

MJM Landscaping;701415 said:


> A few more without the blade


Nice wheels dudeussmileyflag


----------



## pkenn

oops,forgot the pic!


----------



## ColliganLands

yea that is sick
you have the same toolbox as me lol
now all the truck needs is a good bath


----------



## pkenn

if i could only fit in an "auto" car wash


----------



## ColliganLands

i use the washbay over at east central car wash
takes alittle time but beats freezing your hands off in a bucket


----------



## 2FAST4U

The first is the main plow truck (my truck)
2008 F-350 gasser with 8'-2" Boss V

The second is the sidewalk truck and residental drives
2002 F-350 gasser (dad's truck) 
Hopefully soon to be 8'-2" Boss V on it and a new VXT for the 2008 F-350 (next year soon)

the third is the sidewalk/residental stuff


----------



## miltonplower

*my ford f350 with a 9.2' boss plow and it's a 7.3 turbo diesel*

ford f350 diesel with 9.2' plow


----------



## Case580M

2FAST4U;703499 said:


> The first is the main plow truck (my truck)
> 2008 F-350 gasser with 8'-2" Boss V
> 
> The second is the sidewalk truck and residental drives
> 2002 F-350 gasser (dad's truck)
> Hopefully soon to be 8'-2" Boss V on it and a new VXT for the 2008 F-350 (next year soon)
> 
> the third is the sidewalk/residental stuff


I really like the Red 2008 SD. Very Nice! What do you think of it so far? Positive/Negative? (I have a '02 P-Stroke F250 and really like it)


----------



## Yard-Patrol

*2008 F350 6.4L Powerstroke Diesel w/ 9' X-Blade*

This is my new work truck. Love the diesel power.


----------



## ColliganLands

that is an awesome truck
i want to get that exact smae truck only in white


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Yard-Patrol;706788 said:


> This is my new work truck. Love the diesel power.


If you dont mind what did you pay, I have been pricing new trucks out just want to compare..


----------



## snowman79

Yard Patrol what kind of fuel milage are you getting with the new 08 Dumper with the 6.4


----------



## MJM Landscaping

I got an 08 450 6.4 dump. Plowing with the sander it was getting 6.5 mpg yesterday. In the summer even just driving around empty best I saw was 9.3. I think its absolutely awful. I bought it mar. 1 2008, its got 8000 miles on it. I dont use it unless its making money.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

MJM Landscaping;707582 said:


> I got an 08 450 6.4 dump. Plowing with the sander it was getting 6.5 mpg yesterday. In the summer even just driving around empty best I saw was 9.3. I think its absolutely awful. I bought it mar. 1 2008, its got 8000 miles on it. I dont use it unless its making money.


Your truck is sick, if it was black, it would be missing from your driveway.


----------



## 2FAST4U

Case580M;706658 said:


> I really like the Red 2008 SD. Very Nice! What do you think of it so far? Positive/Negative? (I have a '02 P-Stroke F250 and really like it)


Love it 110%
ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## Banksy

Awesome truck Yard Patrol! And a special hello to a fellow Masshole.


----------



## fordpsd

Truck looks sweet yard partrol and the x blade makes it look even better


----------



## mkwl

miltonplower;706343 said:


> ford f350 diesel with 9.2' plow


If your truck is a diesel, why does it have a gasser emblem on it?


----------



## nickv13412

mkwl;708081 said:


> If your truck is a diesel, why does it have a gasser emblem on it?


99s and i think some 2000s had the Powerstroke emblem there on the front fender before they went to the lower door badges - Nick


----------



## highlander316

nickv13412;708084 said:


> 99s and i think some 2000s had the Powerstroke emblem there on the front fender before they went to the lower door badges - Nick


i think it was only the early 99's, when they had different body moldings too, but I could be wrong.


----------



## nickv13412

highlander316;708129 said:


> i think it was only the early 99's, when they had different body moldings too, but I could be wrong.


Come to think of it, i dont think any 2000s had it, i think youre correct in that the early 99s were the ones - Nick


----------



## Yard-Patrol

*re*

Thank you for the compliments on my truck. I love everyone's Fords on this post, each with their unique story. Ya I only get around 6.6 to 7 MPG with the blade on it. Kinda a kick in the nuts, but I traded in a 5.4 L gasser, so going diesel the MPG didn't increase, but at least I have serious power behind it now. I actually brought it to dealer today for a recall, something about reprogramming the guages or somethin, they said it is supposed to significantly improve MPGs...we'll see... I'll let ya know if it worked! Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## ColliganLands

Yard-Patrol;708133 said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my truck. I love everyone's Fords on this post, each with their unique story. Ya I only get around 6.6 to 7 MPG with the blade on it. Kinda a kick in the nuts, but I traded in a 5.4 L gasser, so going diesel the MPG didn't increase, but at least I have serious power behind it now. I actually brought it to dealer today for a recall, something about reprogramming the guages or somethin, they said it is supposed to significantly improve MPGs...we'll see... I'll let ya know if it worked! Anyone else heard of this?


havent heard of that but i have seen first hand the sucking snow through the air intake box
so be careful of that especially in light blowing snows like newyears eve's


----------



## bossmanplow

Inverted99;694689 said:


> Nice looking truck!


THANKS. Its a 99 with 2004 upgrades, mirrors, headlights, grill, the typical stuffwesport


----------



## salt dogg

*08 superduty 6.4 with 8' fisher mm1 and salt dogg 2 yard electric sander*

new to the site just wanted to post pics of my rig. Love to see all the great fords on here.xysport


----------



## ColliganLands

that is a sick truck... good luck with it
where abouts in MA are you?


----------



## WINTER 3

love the truck. Is the boat trailer hooked to the truck?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

fresh snowwwwww


----------



## cjd173

some pics of my 06 F-250.


----------



## proplower

here is a picture of my truck. I have strobes in my tail lights and head lights but you cant see them in this picture. my truck is the one on the far right. the other two are guys i work with.


----------



## proplower

Not to get of topic but, here is what i will plow my drive way with in the future. Its a 1/4 scale Cat 938G wheel loader that i am building. It has a 18hp liquid cooled kawaski and is full hydraulic. 200lbs of torque. And did i mention its remote controlled. I have a Futaba 6 channel 2.4 Ghz remote for it. I can kick back and drink some cold ones in my house while im clearing the snow Im building a pusher box for it once im finished:salute:


----------



## sjosephlawncare

that's pretty cool proplower


----------



## 97F350PS

New to the site as well.
Figured I'd post pics of my rigs.
The PSD has 270,000 miles and runs great.
Just turned 100,000 on the F250.

E.


----------



## ColliganLands

heres one of my truck and kubotajrs truck


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Heres a couple of my 06 f250. Waiting on the second leg of the storm.


----------



## salt dogg

ColliganLands;709797 said:


> that is a sick truck... good luck with it
> where abouts in MA are you?


thanks i live in hyde park which is a neighborhood of the city of boston.ussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands

good deal
i wasnt sure if it was actually boston or you just put that
i lived in rosdlindale for a bit when i was a little kid
good luck tonight


----------



## salt dogg

WINTER 3;709801 said:


> love the truck. Is the boat trailer hooked to the truck?


yes i had to move the boat out of the driveway at the last minute before storm last year.


----------



## salt dogg

ColliganLands;710335 said:


> good deal
> i wasnt sure if it was actually boston or you just put that
> i lived in rosdlindale for a bit when i was a little kid
> good luck tonight


thanks same to you. by the way i know what you mean alot of people say they are from Boston and when you ask where it is no where near.


----------



## GreenManEnvy

salt dogg;710343 said:


> thanks same to you. by the way i know what you mean alot of people say they are from Boston and when you ask where it is no where near.


I grew up in Watertown, and I've eventually come to the point that I do what I despised as a kid ~ whenever any one asks where I was from, I now say Boston because that's the only language they speak. Especially when you're more than a few hundred miles away from there...


----------



## BlackIrish

MJM Landscaping;701415 said:


> A few more without the blade


Your 06 looks like it rides higher than mine does,what did you do?


----------



## MJM Landscaping

> Your 06 looks like it rides higher than mine does,what did you do?


4" lift on 35's


----------



## Jt13speed

Hey WINTER 3, do you have any pictures of your 08 ford?? 

MJM did you have to do anything to your Fisher to accomodate for the 4 inch lift?


----------



## winged1dur

Here are my two.


----------



## GreenManEnvy

winged1dur;711053 said:


> Here are my two.


Service body with a System One ladder rack... nice!


----------



## 4u2nv

Proplower you need to start a separate thread about that loader... that thing is massive. How close are you to finishing it?


----------



## MJM Landscaping

> Jt13speed Hey WINTER 3, do you have any pictures of your 08 ford??
> 
> MJM did you have to do anything to your Fisher to accomodate for the 4 inch lift?


No the fisher works fine with the lift. I had a boss vee on it when I had 2" leveling kit and 35's, I had to make drop brackets for the boss push beam. Im actually thinking about lifting it 2" more in the front.


----------



## bluerage94

2002 Excursion 7.3L Powerstroke with Blizzard 8' Straight Plow....


----------



## redneck farmer

Bluerage 

Who is on the job? (thin blue line)


----------



## bluerage94

Check your message box....


----------



## WINTER 3

Jt13speed , I do have pictures. The unfortunate thing is I have no clue how to post. Let me figure it out and then I will post them. I have to learn how to quote also.


----------



## WINTER 3

Jt13speed;710922 said:


> Hey WINTER 3, do you have any pictures of your 08 ford??
> 
> MJM did you have to do anything to your Fisher to accomodate for the 4 inch lift?


Here is a picture of both trucks


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

winter 3 where abouts in VT are you from?


----------



## salt dogg

WINTER 3;714606 said:


> Here is a picture of both trucks


trucks look great. i was wondering how the 08 ford handles the 9.5 v?


----------



## Greg Aquila

here's 2 of my trucks


----------



## WINTER 3

salt dogg;718206 said:


> trucks look great. i was wondering how the 08 ford handles the 9.5 v?


The truck handles the plow with no problems at all. 


OakhillsSnowdiv;715109 said:


> winter 3 where abouts in VT are you from?


I live in Poultney Vermont


----------



## Livingreen

couple ford pics


----------



## Dlongerman

hey living green...
which plow do you like better the boss or the western?

dan

nice trucks by the way!
once i get mine i post some pics!


----------



## Livingreen

I am gonna have to say I am liking the Boss a little better although I do not have any compaints about the Western. The Boss is for sure faster.


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

I live in Poultney Vermont[/QUOTE]

my friend from college lives out there he works for a company called "From the ground up" dont kno if youd heard of them


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

WINTER 3;721240 said:


> I live in Poultney Vermont


my friend from college lives out there he works for a company called "From the ground up" dont kno if youd heard of them


----------



## UL_LUZ98

*here*

here you go


----------



## redneck farmer

Here is a couple of mine


----------



## thewhitestuff

sick truck *******


----------



## Jt13speed

Wow that looks like ALOT of snow in that first pic! And that second one is the perfect example of stacking if i ever saw it. lol


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Nice Trucks! Gotta love all these Fords!!!


----------



## ogdenflooring

*Finally Got Pics Up*

Not too bad for a 1/2 ton


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

You guys have got some awesome trucks! I can't wait to get a new truck and plow.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

fernalddude;686022 said:


> Ok guys was out with the cam while doing some equipment checks and snaped a few of the F250 I got over the summer. What a pita to rebuild over the summer but its works great now after 2 events. The first pic is when I picked it up check out the custom cutting edge that was just the quailty of maint this one had. Its been thru some upgrades like headache rack, tool boxs , complete front end rebuild,alxes drive shafts spring ect. It had some small problems that took some time to find but its running like a top now and the plow was a 3 week PITA to tear down just loaded with rust and froz pins but with heat and time and cash was able to complete the rig.


Someone LOVES DOT tape. lol


----------



## WilliamOak

^ its cheaper than LED's!


----------



## redneck farmer

the first picture is from the last storm we got last Sunday we got about 14-16 inches when all was said and done, the news said we only got 12 from their "weather watchers". the second picture is actually from last season, I used my tractor to make a nice little ramp to push up with the truck. the spot it was in drops off a bit and was over 12 feet tall form the low side here is a couple of more pics


----------



## FordFisherman

Hey *******- Check that metal loop under the lift arm for wear. Move it over to one side to check. Had one wear right thru. New design is much better; your local dealer may warranty it.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

******* farmer;729667 said:


> the first picture is from the last storm we got last Sunday we got about 14-16 inches when all was said and done, the news said we only got 12 from their "weather watchers". the second picture is actually from last season, I used my tractor to make a nice little ramp to push up with the truck. the spot it was in drops off a bit and was over 12 feet tall form the low side here is a couple of more pics


love that kioti tractor. next summer i hope to buy a new one around 35 hp for landscaping and snow removal/blowing


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

LawnProLandscapes;729968 said:


> love that kioti tractor. next summer i hope to buy a new one around 35 hp for landscaping and snow removal/blowing


whats one like that run? i know you dont touch a deere for less then 20 k


----------



## kitn1mcc

2 i have worked on

scott from new image










the 97


----------



## Peterbilt

My "New to me" truck.

06 F150 FX4 with 7.5 Boss Poly with Boss wings.

J.


----------



## beezman

*F150 with boss*

Hey Peterbilt how does the truck handle the wings? Have you used them on a snow over 4 inches? My boss dealer did not recommend the wings for a half ton. Nice looking setup

Here is my 97 F150, boss 7'6" superduty, truck craft dump, heated ttt mirrors


----------



## beezman

*Another pic*

Here is just another picture


----------



## Peterbilt

I Haven't gotten to Really plow with it yet. I played with it today on a few accounts with less than an inch on them.

I have full and total confidence that it will handle what ever I do with it. I have 5 0ther boss plows with wings as well, and we don't have any trouble at all.

J.


----------



## B&K LawnCare

heres our 2003 F-350


----------



## mklawnman

Heres a pic of our Ford Trucks, pic is from a few years ago. 7.5' Snoway. 8' Western Poly Pro and now with Buyers pro wings.


----------



## ogdenflooring

It's good to see the F-150's too! Nice setups


----------



## ogdenflooring

Peterbilt;730185 said:


> I Haven't gotten to Really plow with it yet. I played with it today on a few accounts with less than an inch on them.
> 
> I have full and total confidence that it will handle what ever I do with it. I have 5 0ther boss plows with wings as well, and we don't have any trouble at all.
> 
> J.


I cant complain so far, we've gotten a few storms since I (with help) installed it. I think you'll enjoy it! Nice truck


----------



## mklawnman

Ogden wish I had your plow on my F150, after having my snoway for 6years Im not impressed with it. Frame crack and pivot bolt wobbled out of the thin steel they use. 
Love my Westerns I have. 
I like your setup for your truck.


----------



## wewille

Heres mine i love the fords, especially powerstrokes, im looking to buy an 08 this summer!! This truck burned in a fire.  Picture was taken in badlands in south dakota in 07


----------



## ogdenflooring

We- I see in your signature, it says "I can help with your truck problems"

was this fire the results of ...........













Truck Problems?


----------



## redneck farmer

KGRlandscapeing;729997 said:


> whats one like that run? i know you dont touch a deere for less then 20 k


KGR I love it so far. It was 20 grand when I bought a year ago. It is 41HP and I could not touch a same HP tractor for under 25. It is comparably heavier then like sized tractors.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

******* farmer;730970 said:


> KGR I love it so far. It was 20 grand when I bought a year ago. It is 41HP and I could not touch a same HP tractor for under 25. It is comparably heavier then like sized tractors.


Its a nice looking tractor i wouldnt mind something like that. So with it having more weight do you feel underpowerd? or do u like it more for stabillity and the being able to transport with a load?


----------



## wewille

ogdenflooring;730754 said:


> We- I see in your signature, it says "I can help with your truck problems"
> 
> was this fire the results of ...........
> 
> Truck Problems?


Haha no it was more of a water heater problem!


----------



## ogdenflooring

*That sucks*

I hope your insurance covered everything. That WAS :salute:a nice truck. Cant wait to see the next one!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

******* farmer;730970 said:


> KGR I love it so far. It was 20 grand when I bought a year ago. It is 41HP and I could not touch a same HP tractor for under 25. It is comparably heavier then like sized tractors.


hey do you have any more pics of that tractor. im looking to get the same model or the next dk model below it within the next year or two. was that price with the loader and out the door? i love the kioti tractors, they are priced pretty fair to imo.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

The black one, I'll be taking next winter... f250 diesel, white one has plow on it now


----------



## redneck farmer

KGRlandscapeing;731010 said:


> Its a nice looking tractor i wouldnt mind something like that. So with it having more weight do you feel underpowerd? or do u like it more for stabillity and the being able to transport with a load?


To me it is not underpowered, I like the heavier tractor as it is more weight to put the power to the ground.Most tractors especially in agricultural have enoguh horsepower it is enough weight to put it to the ground and getting the traction Plus the loader had the most capacity of the comparable tractors.

LawnPro

it was 20 out the door with the loader, the price went up right after I got it though, I think they are around 22 now. When you are ready give this dealer a look as I have heard great things about them http://www.wallacetractorandequipment.com/ Here is a couple of more pics, I don't want to hijack the thread...


----------



## wewille

ogdenflooring;731128 said:


> I hope your insurance covered everything. That WAS :salute:a nice truck. Cant wait to see the next one!


Umm sort of, insurance sucks to deal with. And thankyou very much! Ill probly wait till summer when diesel prices go back up, then hopefully i can find a good used 08 powerstroke!


----------



## Rumble

New to the site Hope it works. My 06 F350


----------



## Jayson_109

*Smith's Lawn Care F350*

06' F350 Power Stroke
Boss 8'2" Power VXT


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Very nice truck Jayson 109 I love that Boss plow. hope to get a new V-XT for next winter!


----------



## JaimeG

Here's my uncle's truck.


----------



## miltonplower

mkwl;708081 said:


> if your truck is a diesel, why does it have a gasser emblem on it?


it's been converted from v-10 to 7.3 because i had a 2003 but it got crashed and saved the engine and everything so ya


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

JaimeG;762574 said:


> Here's my uncle's truck.


wow you cant see the salter from the cab. I hope he never forgets its there lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my 03. I gotta admit my somewhat sober friend sure can take good pics with my digital camera lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## JaimeG

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;762808 said:


> wow you cant see the salter from the cab. I hope he never forgets its there lol.


Hey, I never noticed that. Oh, and do you have a headlight and grille conversion on your 2003? Where did you get it?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i bought the headlights off ebay and the grill off ebay. the grill was $25 and the headlights were liek $100 for both. only thing is you have to cut the bottom of the grill to fit with the 03 bumper. and the headlights you have the trim your header panel. but I think it pays off real good. makes it look a lot newer.


----------



## hvphotog

My truck, also have a 1994 F-350 mason dump with the 7 liter D with plow i do not have photo of yet..



















ussmileyflag


----------



## FteNelson




----------



## 7879fordplower

My neighbor's old F-350. Don't remember the year but it had a 351 wheezier in it, With a Western 8 foot Uni-mount.


----------



## kj330

*2000 Ford*

Here is my 2000 F 250 V 10 with my new 8.5 Extreme V


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

nice rig kj. i have the same year/motor/body style truck but its green and i have a 9'2" boss v on it. love the looks of the stainless v on it.


----------



## kj330

Lawnprolandscape , How many mile is on yours? I Have over 154k. I love this thing.


----------



## Lil STX Ford

My new setup for this winter comming
'06 Powerstroke f250
Curtis trip edge tymusic


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Lil STX Ford;801975 said:


> My new setup for this winter comming
> '06 Powerstroke f250
> Curtis trip edge tymusic


i am jealous


----------



## KJ Cramer

Here is one of my rig.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

That's pretty sweet there KJ. I gotta post some pics of mine soon!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Here are a few pics of my Fords


----------



## ajslands

Yea ford buy american 
dont buy gm or chrysler they use bailout money foro bonuses


----------



## pushin 4 u

*here's the new rig*

The new plow rig. so one isn't a ford.


----------



## MeeksCo

Nice pics Ford guys. I'm a Chevy guy but still love the way Fords look all cleaned up. 
One more thing, if you cant repost a picture because you have already posted it, you can go to that picture on your computer and rename it, then post it. 
Or, copy it, paste it in the same location, and then rename it and upload it. 
Good luck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

1995 Ford F-350 W/Meyers Plow & EZ Dumper









2003 Ford F-250 W/ Fisher MM2


----------



## Lil STX Ford

A lil off topic but a ford truck that should of had a plow to move what flipped it over ....
this one was a Harley Edition '04 or 05 with powerstroke, guess the bully dog on max put a tad too much power..... Driver got out with lite bruisings... guess he lost it on a dirt road and front hit ditch, box came over top..


----------



## abbe

damn thats an 05 or newer. ill buy it for parts off you lol. shame that was such a nice truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i'd love to have the grill and headlights.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

the hood looks mint too kind of an odd wreck


----------



## Lil STX Ford

she nosed dived, and the ass came over top.. thats why only bumper and roof damaged, but the engine stayed running afterwords, owner is gonna pull engine and flush it before cranking it... not sure if engine got damaged or not from being upside down and running...


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Chase88;676104 said:


> Heres the link to mine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69182
> 
> And pic of my new ride at work.


sweet lookin truck, are those durabrite wheels?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Lets see you do that with your compact hybrid car.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun

2005_Sierra;802721 said:


> sweet lookin truck, are those durabrite wheels?


those are factory ford steel wheels with chrome plastic covers


----------



## 2005_Sierra

2tonsoffordfun;803002 said:


> those are factory ford steel wheels with chrome plastic covers


i should've been more specific, i ment the wheels on the concrete truck


----------



## pohouse

How about some old iron? '81 Ford L800. 429ci, manual 5 speed. 10' Monroe plow.


----------



## pohouse

Sorry. Heres the pic.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun

2005_Sierra;803025 said:


> i should've been more specific, i ment the wheels on the concrete truck


oh, damn, sorry bout that, didnt even realize there was a big truck in the post u quoted....now i see it! ....they look like durabrites, if not i feel sorry for whoever has to polish those bad boys again in the spring!


----------



## UnderhillSC

08' F250 5.4, 9.5 xtreme-v


----------



## rb8484

Here you go..............


----------



## 91AK250

rb8484;809836 said:


> Here you go..............


looks GREAT but the thought of plowing with my excursion is alittle scary. i find it hard enough to see somtimes with my f-250 haha i'll let the excursion do the daily driving and the f-250 get the bumps and bruises(sp) that go along with the plowing.

but again, the plow looks pretty damn sweet on that thing


----------



## plowmaster07

Sorry I don't have a Ford picture to contribute with. But I'm subscribed. lol


----------



## Mackman




----------



## Mackman

My Dads ride


----------



## Mackman

UnderhillSC;809749 said:


> 08' F250 5.4, 9.5 xtreme-v


very very nice. sharp looking set-up


----------



## mrsops

My 2005 f-250 and my days 2008 f-350


----------



## bacwudzme

Heres my contribution


----------



## treeman06

06 f 350 since upgraded to a wideout


----------



## schmol

treeman06;957620 said:


> 06 f 350 since upgraded to a wideout


Do you like the wideout a lot better than the setup in your pic here?


----------



## JCE

A couple of pics of mine......


----------



## nickv13412

Heres mine. 97 7.3


----------



## Stik208

nickv13412;958370 said:


> Heres mine. 97 7.3


This could be my favorite truck on this site.


----------



## thesnowman269

nickv13412;958370 said:


> Heres mine. 97 7.3


I just ruined my key board from drool........ that thing is amazing we need more pictures


----------



## Mackman

nickv13412;958370 said:


> Heres mine. 97 7.3


How many miles and how much will you take Cash 2morrow for it???


----------



## nickv13412

Stik208;959081 said:


> This could be my favorite truck on this site.


Thanks, I appreciate the good words



thesnowman269;959087 said:


> I just ruined my key board from drool........ that thing is amazing we need more pictures


Thanks for the compliment, theres some pics of it in my profile, most with the old tires on it, the new ones look better



Mackman;959089 said:


> How many miles and how much will you take Cash 2morrow for it???


Around 183K nowadays, not for sale though, its my baby and first diesel, bought it a little over 2 years ago, was my 19th birthday present to myself. Getting ready to have a heavy duty rebuild on the tranny, along with a bigger cooler and shift kit and heavy duty torque converter. Then hopefully a few other mods along with a different tuner once i get some extra coin

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## wewille

nickv13412;959639 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the good words
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, theres some pics of it in my profile, most with the old tires on it, the new ones look better
> 
> Around 183K nowadays, not for sale though, its my baby and first diesel, bought it a little over 2 years ago, was my 19th birthday present to myself. Getting ready to have a heavy duty rebuild on the tranny, along with a bigger cooler and shift kit and heavy duty torque converter. Then hopefully a few other mods along with a different tuner once i get some extra coin
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys


Sharp truck man!! When you decide to spring for a new tuner id look into tony wildman, or dp, but i prefer tony wildman!


----------



## 7.3 Plower

2006 6.0L PSD 4x4 Cab & Chassis

Truck was purchased new by the family business in December 06 and only just had the plow put on this month. Bought the 9' Fisher MC blade used at auction and got the truck side stuff done by the same place that put the body on when the truck was new.

That picture I was just trying to clear some of the hard packed crap off our driveway at home since it was a little warmer.

Got the truck back with the plow on it and we've got NO snow in the 15 day forecast.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

traviswalker007;697439 said:


> heres a few trucks..


And here I was gonna tell you that you had the best line up I've seen so far.

Hustler mowers and Ford trucks...Then you threw that Chevy in the mix!


----------



## lawnproslawncar

proplower;710005 said:


> Not to get of topic but, here is what i will plow my drive way with in the future. Its a 1/4 scale Cat 938G wheel loader that i am building. It has a 18hp liquid cooled kawaski and is full hydraulic. 200lbs of torque. And did i mention its remote controlled. I have a Futaba 6 channel 2.4 Ghz remote for it. I can kick back and drink some cold ones in my house while im clearing the snow Im building a pusher box for it once im finished:salute:


Start a thread on that thing! I want one.


----------



## mansf123

sALT DOGG...... do you ever do work in mansfield?, could have sworn i saw that truck. It looked the same but had a stainless blade on it.


----------



## Aimfor1337

More Ford pics! I LOVE THEM and want to see some hauling lawncare equipment too! Post 'em up, Trying to get ideas for my next ride! 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## YardMedic

*Half Chevy, Half Ford here*

2009 F-350 with 8' Fisher


----------



## MileHigh

Aimfor1337;1046752 said:


> More Ford pics! I LOVE THEM and want to see some hauling lawncare equipment too! Post 'em up, Trying to get ideas for my next ride!
> 
> Thanks Guys!


04 xlt powerstroke.


----------



## Mackman

Aimfor1337;1046752 said:


> More Ford pics! I LOVE THEM and want to see some hauling lawncare equipment too! Post 'em up, Trying to get ideas for my next ride!
> 
> Thanks Guys!


----------



## Stik208

Im pleased you were able to hold on to that in the Mack deal.


----------



## PrimoSR

nickv13412;958370 said:


> Heres mine. 97 7.3


I like it a lot (in the voice of Jim Carey from Dumb and Dumber)!


----------



## PrimoSR

This is a great pic!


----------



## linycctitan

*Old 86 F350*

Here's the old girl. She is currently up for sale.


----------



## PTSolutions

heres the new addition for the year,

2006 F350 Scab, long bed XLT 6.0PSD
came with an 8.2 boss poly v, not sure if im gonna sell it and get a 9.2 VXT

thats her with our mowing trailer


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ProTouchGrounds;1047369 said:


> heres the new addition for the year,
> 
> 2006 F350 Scab, long bed XLT 6.0PSD
> came with an 8.2 boss poly v, not sure if im gonna sell it and get a 9.2 VXT
> 
> thats her with our mowing trailer


I guess you guys dont like to save any space


----------



## PTSolutions

> I guess you guys dont like to save any space


what do you mean?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ProTouchGrounds;1047439 said:


> what do you mean?


Everything you have is huge. Thats all


----------



## Mackman

KGRlandscapeing;1047574 said:


> Everything you have is huge. Thats all


GO BIG OR GO HOME


----------



## PTSolutions

> Everything you have is huge. Thats all


oh, lol. you should see our driveway, no room haha.

we need our trucks to be functional and comfortable as they pretty much do double duty as work and daily drivers. and the enclosed we also use for camping when we go four wheeling. much easier to throw an air mattress in there than setup a tent.


----------



## albhb3

KGRlandscapeing;1047574 said:


> Everything you have is huge. Thats all


thats what she said :laughing:


----------



## aviatortom

*Whole new setup for me!!!*

Hiniker Conventional 7.5 and Powerstroke !


----------



## grec-o-face




----------



## the new boss 92

grec-o-face;1048326 said:


>


how do youlike your hids in you plow?


----------



## grec-o-face

the new boss 92;1048331 said:


> how do youlike your hids in you plow?


I love em. 6000K provides much better lighting it's much easier on my eyes.
My only regret is deciding to run a hi/low HID instead of a single beam. The hi/low required me to run an additional power source from the battery (via a trailer style plug) to the plow lights. It sucks becuase it's one more plug to deal with, and it doesn't allow for another truck to hook up wo my blade and have working lights. I think I'm going to swap it to a single beam this season.
*My added harness shown here next to my stock MM2 harness:*


----------



## the new boss 92

yea cuase i have 8k in my truck, and when i switch over to the plow lights its almost like i cant see anything!


----------



## grec-o-face

My advice to you is NOT to run 8000K's. In my experience, they're just too blue and reflect off of the snow too much.
I'd go with 5000K or 4300K. The best snow penetrating light I've seen is 3000K - but it's pure yellow. Great as a fog light, but not suitable as a headlamp.

When I re-do mine, I'm going to a single beam; non-hi/low. I can live without high beam, as the light output of the HID's is more than sufficient. Like I said, doing that will allow me to keep the stock MM2 harnesses without adding anything more to plug in.


----------



## firefighter4418

where u located at cause i used to own a ford real close to that on it was the two tone blue and silver with a western uni mount sold it back in 01


----------



## firefighter4418

*1997 ford f350 and 2001 f250*

heres a pic of both my ford trucks i got a 8foot western ultra mount for the 1997 f350


----------



## cubplower

grec-o-face that first pic is pretty cool... im not used to seeing snow and water at the same time.


----------



## grec-o-face

cubplower;1048503 said:


> grec-o-face that first pic is pretty cool... im not used to seeing snow and water at the same time.


Thanks Man!!! 
It's my Boss's place. Usually gets hit pretty hard with snow-drifts. That pic doesn't show it, but it's got almost a 1000' gravel driveway too.


----------



## bterry

Posted else where too, sorry I missed this thread when I did that. Plow hasn't even been cold let alone seen any snow; installed it July 4th weekend.


----------



## grec-o-face

bterry;1049316 said:


> Posted else where too, sorry I missed this thread when I did that. Plow hasn't even been cold let alone seen any snow; installed it July 4th weekend.


"elsewhere"..... I know where.....!!!!!! FTE maybe?
Truck looks great! Let's hope for a good winter!


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Very good looking fleet nice decals, nice trucks, nice looking shop,


----------



## JFUNN

Good morning all Been lurking a while but wanted to get plow before making any posts. So i got my plow put on yesterday and wanted to show it off. The truck is a 2008 F250 V10 with 410 gears. The plow is a Hiniker 8 foot full trip picked it up at Chenango Truck in Oxford NY.I also have a set of Cooper Discoverer ST for the fall. Love the site lots of info. Have a great day! Jeff


----------



## JaimeG

Welcome to the plowsite!


----------



## bterry

Looks great Jeff! Welcome from right down the street from you.


----------



## JFUNN

Hey bterry yes we are pretty close I live in the big city of Greene. Jeff


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

heres my 2001...i threw in a pic with leaf set up on it..


----------



## tjctransport

here is the 02









the 2000 without the lights or plow frame on it getting ready for paint









the 88 super duty single wheel 4X4 pickup conversion









and the the 79









i also had a 78 F-250 and a 66 dodge W300 powerwagon, but don't have any digital pics of them


----------



## joef450snowplow

bterry;1049316 said:


> Posted else where too, sorry I missed this thread when I did that. Plow hasn't even been cold let alone seen any snow; installed it July 4th weekend.


thats a bad a$$ truck wha u got done to it other than the plow and a lift


----------



## bterry

joef450snowplow;1052674 said:


> thats a bad a$$ truck wha u got done to it other than the plow and a lift


Thanks, but there's no lift - that's stock 6000 springs up front (for sale btw). Nothing else done to it other than LED 'strobes' in 4 corners.


----------



## Jelinek61

proplower;710005 said:


> Its a 1/4 scale Cat 938G wheel loader that i am building. It has a 18hp liquid cooled kawaski and is full hydraulic. 200lbs of torque. And did i mention its remote controlled. I have a Futaba 6 channel 2.4 Ghz remote for it. I can kick back and drink some cold ones in my house while im clearing the snow Im building a pusher box for it once im finished:salute:


Any finished pics of the loader. That thing looks pretty sweet.


----------



## asps4u

Here's my 06 last winter...









and now without the plow...


----------



## Pinky Demon

a&j lawncare ll;1050116 said:


> heres my 2001...i threw in a pic with leaf set up on it..


Beautiful truck! What size VX-T is that?


----------



## Pinky Demon

asps4u;1054230 said:


> Here's my 06 last winter...
> 
> View attachment 78464
> 
> 
> and now without the plow...
> 
> View attachment 78465


Yours is really nice too! What size plow you running?


----------



## asps4u

Pinky Demon;1054939 said:


> Yours is really nice too! What size plow you running?


Thanks. That's a 8'2"


----------



## got-h2o

The twins:


----------



## Honest Mike

Back to the top!! More Ford trucks with plows please!!


----------



## asps4u

Ok 2006 F250 is gone, 2011 F350 is here...


----------



## JFUNN

Big Red at work.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Nice looking fords keep them comin


----------



## qualitycut

2010 f350 diesel been a great truck so far.


----------



## Omran

*2006 f350*

Here is my plow truck
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90761&d=1295308282


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## songwritingsnow

My Ford F-150 finally bit the bullit, but if you know of anyone who would be interested I have a like new, garage kept Sno-Way 7'6" for sale. Has been used no more than 100 hrs. I will show pics if anyone wants to [email protected] [email protected] I have the mount ,wiring harness, and all hardware included. Will take $3000


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I wish we had that much snow.


----------



## srxvmaxsx

my new one


----------



## Lil STX Ford

Little bit of snow here


----------



## mchur01




----------



## Inverted99

Posted this truck before in this thread but here is a picture from today giving a Chevy a tug after our 30" dump yesterday.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Inverted99;1247994 said:


> Posted this truck before in this thread but here is a picture from today giving a Chevy a tug after our 30" dump yesterday.


Holy cow now thats a truck red Ford with chains awesome


----------



## Inverted99

KGRlandscapeing;1248104 said:


> Holy cow now thats a truck red Ford with chains awesome


When it snows up here the trucks get chained. Tough to get around otherwise until we get the roads cleared.


----------



## Turf Commando

Just another day in the neighboorhood...


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Inverted99;1247994 said:


> Posted this truck before in this thread but here is a picture from today giving a Chevy a tug after our 30" dump yesterday.


have you ever chained up a dullie before ?


----------



## Inverted99

Yes and it is not fun. Our main structure engine gets chained in the fall and stays that way until spring. I also chain our front end loader and our Oshkosh trucks with throwers on the front of them. I have gotten pretty good at repairing broken cross links as well, chains are pain but make all the difference in the world.

There are a couple of ways to chain up a set of duals.


----------



## bossdude

Here's My 09' F250 5.4L
Boss 8" TripEdge
Whelen S690 Strobes


----------



## OntarioGuy

bossdude;1248734 said:


> Here's My 09' F250 5.4L
> Boss 8" TripEdge
> Whelen S690 Strobes


I really like that red you got, nice truck and plow!


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

great pictures! everyone keep them comming


----------



## rico.mtltire

my two plows.
97 F250 and 85 F250

























the 85 is a 6.9 diesel and the 97 is a 351 windsor.

as you can see the plow has a custom mount to say the least....lol









it gets the job done and will be redone over the summer, it sits too low and i need lights. it's an old set up... someones home made work.


----------



## bartdude

My 2006 F350
8ft Western


----------



## R3Dside

Here is my 2000 F150. It hasn't plowed yet, waiting for some snow!
Im 19 so this is all I have, for now 
It now has the magnets and mini light bar seen in last picture.


----------



## dirt digger

i'll join the party...


----------



## dirt digger




----------



## ngghd92

1997 ford f350 psd


----------



## McG_Landscaping

heres a link to mine. Its also in my sig

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123222&highlight=mcginn


----------

